# Seasonal bottles



## epackage (Dec 3, 2010)

These just seem perfect for the time of year....


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

good chicken bottle

 it is 0.5 ?


----------



## div2roty (Dec 3, 2010)

Are those yours?  If so, between those and the demis in your window, you are coming dangerously close to being a bottle collector and not just a paterson collector.


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

[]


----------



## epackage (Dec 3, 2010)

not mine Div, just something I found while doing some research....still trying to maintain the whole Paterosn thing...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Dec 3, 2010)

It Looks like some strange Gynecological exam of some sort about to take place, if you ask me.Stick to those Paterson bottles Jim.[8D]Are you still working in Forked river?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey Jim, Gost hunter wants to know if it's a pint size chicken bottle.. and dangit now I'm curious too!! 
 Maybe he has a chicken ghost needs a good home..


----------



## peejrey (Dec 3, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]
 Sorry, thought of a joke.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 3, 2010)

What's the gag, PJ? I ain't got all night.. well I have, but the suspense is destroying me..


----------



## epackage (Dec 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> It Looks like some strange Gynecological exam of some sort about to take place, if you ask me.Stick to those Paterson bottles Jim.[8D]Are you still working in Forked river?


 Just finished Steve....late last week.


----------



## epackage (Dec 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Hey Jim, Gost hunter wants to know if it's a pint size chicken bottle.. and dangit now I'm curious too!!
> Maybe he has a chicken ghost needs a good home..


 I don't know Charlie, it didn't say in the ad..


----------



## peejrey (Dec 4, 2010)

Can't say......[] too......child-ish.....[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------

